# Reason 2.0 Tutorials



## Julien (21. April 2004)

Hallo ...

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Reason 2.0 Tutorials.
Oder allgemeine Anleitungn zu den versch.
Komponenten.

Danke...



Jul


----------



## BeaTBoxX (26. April 2004)

Soweit ich weiss, gibts das Manual auf der Propellerheads.se zum Download.

Zusätzlich:

http://www.reasonstation.net/tutorials/


----------



## DjCrime (19. Mai 2004)

Guck mal auf
http://www.soundexplorer.de

Da gibts ne feine Community und ne Menge Tuts!


----------

